# Hi new people



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have noticed some new members in this section. How come you guys never post anything? Dont be shy. Introduce yourself and welcome to layitlow. :wave:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

im not a new member but i never really post i read alot....but now i have something to post..(my buildup topic) ..anyway im rodrigo from toronto canada...WHAT UP!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 22 2005, 09:43 PM~3673768
> *im not a new member but i never really post i read alot....but now i have something to post..(my buildup topic) ..anyway im rodrigo from toronto canada...WHAT UP!
> *


WHATS UP BRO I'M SIC'N'TWISTED FROM SAN JOSE,CALIFORNIA  
YOUR MURALS ARE BAD KEEP UP THE GOODWORK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 22 2005, 08:43 PM~3673768
> *im not a new member but i never really post i read alot....but now i have something to post..(my buildup topic) ..anyway im rodrigo from toronto canada...WHAT UP!
> *


I finally saw that today. Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:wave:

hi, i'm new :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

thx guys


----------



## MR_Ouija (Nov 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BayRyder (Aug 20, 2005)

you can see me :scrutinize:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 09:37 PM~3673733
> *I have noticed some new members in this section. How come you guys never post anything? Dont be shy. Introduce yourself and welcome to layitlow.  :wave:
> *



STRANGE SAYS WSS UPP!!! :wave: 

[attachmentid=253179]


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

wel iam not new but ive been hiding for a while but back on it and well i read alot to more than posting also but ... my ame is kenny and iam from southern cali love bikes since i was little and well i think i will become an old man collecting old school bikes ....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Aug 22 2005, 08:56 PM~3673851
> *you can see me :scrutinize:
> *


ha ha, at the bottom of the page it says whos in the topic or bike section. I have seen alot of new people in here. Everyone here is all right to talk with.


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 23 2005, 12:48 AM~3673809
> *:wave:
> 
> hi, i'm new :biggrin:
> *


lol 9664 posts


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 22 2005, 09:22 PM~3674007
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 22 2005, 08:48 PM~3673809
> *:wave:
> 
> hi, i'm new :biggrin:
> *


I havent seen you in a while.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 22 2005, 08:57 PM~3673857
> *STRANGE SAYS WSS UPP!!! :wave:
> 
> [attachmentid=253179]
> *


:wave:


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi i'm new i thinking of posting my 26" project


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

IF YALL DONT KNOW ME, IM DANNY. THOSE ARE MY SHOES/\/\/\. CHECK MY PROFILE FOR MY BIKE. SUP EVERYBODY.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys feel free to post your projects or whatever you are working on.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Aug 23 2005, 02:21 AM~3674445
> *Hi i'm new i thinking of posting my 26" project
> *


Make a topic and post it up or just post it up in here. I have a 26" that I will be working on. It will be a while though got to much stuff to do right now. No time to build.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

new page


----------



## LuckyLooney (Jun 29, 2005)

Wazzzaaa
im Jose ( LuckyLooney)
from Montreal Canada :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

:wave: :buttkick:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Aug 23 2005, 02:21 AM~3674445
> *Hi i'm new i thinking of posting my 26" project
> *


ya post that shit homie we need more project topics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

IF YOU HAVENT SEEN IT, THIS IS MINE
[attachmentid=254095]
[attachmentid=254098]


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

CHANGED A BIT SINCE THOSE PICS.
THIS IS MORE RECENT
[attachmentid=254104]


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

thats a beautiful bike homey!!...its screaming for some custom paint


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hi too all just 2 months a go i was a newbie :wave: :wave: 
and this is the only subject i go on


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 23 2005, 02:47 PM~3677510
> *IF YOU HAVENT SEEN IT, THIS IS MINE
> [attachmentid=254095]
> [attachmentid=254098]
> *






:biggrin: I LIKE


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

yeahhh i not feelin the handle bars but that frame is slick as fuck... i like that its madd different


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 23 2005, 06:54 PM~3677970
> *hi too all just 2 months a go i was a newbie  :wave:  :wave:
> and this is the only subject i go on
> *


damnn u have that many posts alredi since june???? you post wayy too often


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Aug 23 2005, 09:47 PM~3679796
> *yeahhh i not feelin the handle bars but that frame is slick as fuck... i like that its madd different
> *


yup different custom stylin low and still ready to go


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 23 2005, 08:55 AM~3675211
> *new page
> *


How the hell do you always do that? :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ridinlow4life_@Aug 24 2005, 12:33 AM~3680122
> *How the hell do you always do that? :biggrin:
> *


see how many posts there on 1 page, if its 20, 40, 60, 80, 100 so on the next post will start a new page


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Aug 23 2005, 08:49 PM~3679813
> *damnn u have that many posts alredi since june???? you post wayy too often
> *


thanks im onered 
i post every single day


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 24 2005, 06:41 AM~3681506
> *see how many posts there on 1 page, if its 20, 40, 60, 80, 100 so on the next post will start a new page
> *


Ok I might try that.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 24 2005, 06:41 AM~3681506
> *see how many posts there on 1 page, if its 20, 40, 60, 80, 100 so on the next post will start a new page
> *


i should have never told you :biggrin:


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

New page? :dunno:


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

Damn it I didn't get it  LOL :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ridinlow4life_@Aug 24 2005, 05:59 PM~3684611
> *Damn it I didn't get it   LOL :biggrin:
> *


bitch, edit your post, now you look like a jack ass


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh well


----------



## Super Star (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Aug 23 2005, 12:56 AM~3673851
> *you can see me :scrutinize:
> *


"You can't see me, I'm ninja"


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 24 2005, 05:01 PM~3684198
> *i should have never told you :biggrin:
> *


what chu talkin bout noe?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I see more new people down there... :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

13 Members: noe_from_texas, *royaltouchballa*, b00t3rY 18


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

ill just say whats up to SKR Girl :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up with this, why don't people log on?


======= >> 12 User(s) are browsing this forum (10 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gangstersparadise1, noe_from_texas


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i hate when im not logged in and i go in the forum and then it erases all the unread topics after i logg back in :angry: 




just had 2 vent that..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's why i never log out, then i don't know what i've read or haven't read


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 8 2005, 10:44 AM~3775677
> *what's up with this, why don't people log on?
> ======= >> 12 User(s) are browsing this forum (10 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: gangstersparadise1, noe_from_texas
> *


Everyones afraid of us noe....we're e-thugs :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Sep 8 2005, 11:08 AM~3775818
> *Everyones afraid of us noe....we're e-thugs :biggrin:
> *


str8 up!!! 

:roflmao:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 24 2005, 04:01 PM~3684198
> *i should have never told you :biggrin:
> *


We're going to hold you responsible, Noe :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

*20 User(s) are browsing this forum* (11 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: noe_from_texas, ricecrispy210, K LoLo, twistedream, RaM26z, East Siderr, BayRyder, lil deville

 :angry:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

wuss crakinnn JonJoN from East Side San Jose i posted up sum shit about i need help with my bike plzz help haha :biggrin:


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

HI IM NEW 2 LAY IT LOW I HAVE 2 LOW BIKES ILL POST EM ASAP 1 IS A 20" THA OTHER IS A PROJECT I CANT TALK ABOUT


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 8 2005, 06:23 PM~3778874
> *20 User(s) are browsing this forum (11 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: noe_from_texas, ricecrispy210, K LoLo, twistedream, RaM26z, East Siderr, BayRyder, lil deville
> 
> ...




:biggrin: 
1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *STRANGE*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

12 User(s) are browsing this forum (10 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: noe_from_texas


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low_bike_@Sep 8 2005, 10:18 PM~3780599
> *HI IM NEW 2 LAY IT LOW I HAVE 2 LOW BIKES ILL POST EM ASAP 1 IS A 20" THA OTHER IS A PROJECT I CANT TALK ABOUT
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

ha ha ali thats what i did when i saw your bike thumbs down or can u read english at aLL U LAGGER WHAT DO U KNOW BOUT LOW BIKES?? SHYT


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zakir+Aug 23 2005, 12:21 AM~3674001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:

i have a feeling i might start another project this winter....... hopefully.......

i should be back more frequently as the weather gets colder.....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!

31 User(s) are browsing this forum (10 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
21 Members: noe_from_texas, East Siderr, rocawearlowrider, LOWRIDERTRIKE81, SmallDreams, Bicicleta Azteca BK, eric ramos, xxtremerolla11, The Modeling Pimp, gizmo1, cashmoneyspeed, BayRyder, low83cutty, str8clown'n, gangstersparadise1, I-beam, shotcalla, low ben, Litorube, Super Star, LuckyLooney


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 05:34 PM~3809044
> *WOW!!!!!!!
> 
> 31 User(s) are browsing this forum (10 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


That has to be some sort of record. I bet you the other 10 people are members that dont want us to know that they are there. :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

i see alot of u guys say " CLEAR IT AND UR READY TO GO" clear? i bought a can of clear or watever spray ppaint is that what u mean? and wen do u put it on :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 09:37 PM~3673733
> *I have noticed some new members in this section. How come you guys never post anything? Dont be shy. Introduce yourself and welcome to layitlow.  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2005, 08:20 PM~3810039
> *That has to be some sort of record. I bet you the other 10 people are members that dont want us to know that they are there.  :scrutinize:  :dunno:
> *


your names not there :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2005, 09:20 PM~3810039
> *That has to be some sort of record. I bet you the other 10 people are members that dont want us to know that they are there.  :scrutinize:  :dunno:
> *


no, last time there was 40 members


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low_bike_@Sep 12 2005, 08:17 PM~3802192
> *ha ha ali thats what i did when i saw your bike thumbs down or can u read english at aLL U LAGGER WHAT DO U KNOW BOUT LOW BIKES?? SHYT
> *


i'm from England so i'm bound to be able to read and speak English. i can't understand what the fuck you are typing though, because it could barely even be classed as a language.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 13 2005, 09:48 PM~3810229
> *your names not there  :0
> *


Mine is :biggrin:


----------



## LituanoMexicano (Aug 29, 2005)

like custom image sead i read more couse i dont got nuttin to post about i dont got money right now so i can't do shit,,butt im start soon on my school project on building a custom frame so im try to post more


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wave: .............RAUL................... :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Sep 14 2005, 08:29 AM~3812689
> *:wave: .............RAUL................... :cheesy:
> *


What are you doing in here? :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2005, 09:35 AM~3812742
> *What are you doing in here?  :wave:
> *



Honestly...accident...  ...but now i am just chillin...  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Sep 14 2005, 09:11 AM~3812990
> *Honestly...accident...  ...but now i am just chillin...   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh!, Let me know when you do that thing.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2005, 10:39 AM~3813208
> *Oh!, Let me know when you do that thing.
> *



Yes sir..... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

26 User(s) are browsing this forum (12 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: socios b.c. prez, mackinoz, I Love Gold, lil deville, SmallDreams, rocawearlowrider, 7UP_BIKE, different, just lowriding, Stickz, BayRyder, gangstersparadise1, low ben


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

**THIS MUST BE A RECORD IN LOWRIDER BIKES**

344 User(s) are browsing this forum (144 Guests and 11 Anonymous Users)
socios b.c. prez, mackinoz, I Love Gold, lil deville, SmallDreams, rocawearlowrider, 7UP_BIKE, different, just lowriding, Stickz, BayRyder, gangstersparadise1, low ben,99 CHEVY, RICH, Skim, THUGGNASTY, blvdnights707, 1SICK76, Ask Jeeves , CUTTY, BIG M GLENDALE AZ, MSN Search , socios b.c. prez, stevie d, rollerzonlypimp, low 187, A-Run, hillbillyrider, lo63ss, lowlow24, xNaTuRalxHiGhx59, GotSkillz, TRUSTY, HOMER PIMPSON, rlowride, 357IN602, YourLadysSancho, Mr Minnesota, remione1, LOWRIDERTRIKE81, silverseven, PITBULL, atomicverga, The Coog, Foompla, NEXT LEVEL, peteypablo, GuCCidOuTChEvY, KTownSwangin, flaco78, YOUNG ROGUE, MR LUXURIOUS, Bassboy95, OGUSO4LIFE, impala_631, WestCoast Suspensions, lowriders-unlimited, Suzy, smoothhoneypot, rookie87, ferns213, KustomImage, UFAMEA, Lowridingmike, LowerRanger, LayinFrame85, Nasty84, juiced63belair, Elpinchegato, cadillacjosh, ROLLOUT12183, #1stunna, M.C. BIG BALLS, whitegold1234, SouthSIDECOMP, mighty, mine is cooler, T-BONE, BOBO, almemgon, b_moneystyles, Caprice On Hubz, LA4YA, DOUGHBOY1117, 66LOU, 84caddy, integraoligist, SlimCutta, VICS'79, 713ridaz, Royalty, SkysDaLimit, King Of Rimz, lazy69, 53CHEVY'S, slamed87lincoln, abc, I-beam, keith089, tufly, Syte, Rios67, bch_grl, xavierthexman, Bird, Archive.org , MrBiggs7, BumperKit, Pitbullx, lowrider_620, 84BLU-ICEREGAL, titoislaidlow, sancho12000, bigant253, 7monte8, cassandratrouble, ghettonig, bigdaddys63, 216RIDER, dc8237, gothabillie, ice64berg, RIDERCHRONICLES, TODD1, bizzle, Dualhex02, KurupT, og flip from frisco, wgdubz, RAGSEVEN, BiGJaY, Tyteboy101, DodgingBulletz, RagTreySS, Viejitos_ATX, TheKrush, juiceman, BIGGZ, white22l, bigcadillacvato, Top_Dog_Calistyle, lowriderlife, ogbrkboy, Booyaa63, solowpaul, rocawearlowrider, Final Fantacy L.A., Rollin Fleetwood SFV, LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA, naz, East Siderr, westside206rain, B_A_RIDER, Sarcastik, dough916, sly slick & wicked, smalltownVA, DRAGGINTOY, lone star, D-Cheese, Reckoneyes, VIEJITOS.SV, low83cutty, lowperformance2, sleepy526, Rollinaround, abe0027, b_diddy1, SmallDreams, chucky, LOCCOUT_CUSTOMS, ElCaqui, shakybonez504, res0kps0, og ron c, UCE-ORLANDO, guumba, Kool-aid, TwOtYme, radicalkingz, wimone, I Love Gold, gizmoispimpin, SMURF, KandyRedLac, flaked85, 801Rider, lowfreqblaze, Senor Chapulin, Loco Low Tucson 520, delegance, just lowriding, EXP_1st_Lady, matdogg, CORBON, TopDogg, OneStopImpalaShop, BAYTROKITA50, 604IMPALA, MARK ROSE, WhitePapi2006, sHHaDes81, LIL PHX, fleezie84, bagdcutlass85, 505 Majestics, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, DUKE, 1sickucelac, Don Vito, Lwrdr83lds





















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why am I in there twice? :scrutinize:


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2005, 09:24 PM~3817579
> *Why am I in there twice?  :scrutinize:
> *


Oh probably because I copied the list from the bottom of the lowrider bikes and then copied it again from the main list and put them together. :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

Sup, just got my first bike last summer..... "Ryder 4 life"


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

Haven't seen this many people in a while 
25 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: Ridinlow4life, BAYTOWNS_KING, highridah, toyshopcustoms, gizmo1, HaTeRz-NiGhTmArE, sergio187, 67schwinn, low ben, judas, 80 T TOP, BigTex, LOWROLLER93, LuckyLooney, ragtoppete


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: :tongue: :tongue: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yaiyai.69_@Oct 10 2005, 08:33 PM~3978878
> *:wave:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: Where in the bay are you from?


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

I was borm in FRISCO but raised in DALY City but now i live in HAYWARD werei found my home i"M here to stay :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yaiyai.69_@Oct 10 2005, 09:08 PM~3979117
> *I was borm in FRISCO but raised in DALY City but now i live in HAYWARD werei found my home i"M here to stay  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


  See you at the shows.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

wuttup LIL i jus joined later last month.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 14 2005, 11:36 PM~3817666
> *Sup, just got my first bike last summer..... "Ryder 4 life"
> *


is that your caddy under your name?


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

HI RAUL ! SEEN YOUR PIC IN THE NET LOOKING GOOD BUBBY , ALL THE GAL MUST THINK YOUR CUTE SO I HEAR I WILL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU IN PERSON I'VE HEARD MUCH GOOD OF YOU AND YOUR CLUB FROM CLOSE HOMIE SEE YOU SOON NO DISREPECT JUST ALL GOOD AND REAL I'LL BE LOOKING ! LATER OG :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yaiyai.69_@Oct 13 2005, 04:03 PM~3995700
> *HI RAUL !  SEEN YOUR PIC IN THE NET  LOOKING GOOD BUBBY , ALL THE GAL MUST THINK YOUR CUTE SO I HEAR  I WILL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU  IN PERSON I'VE HEARD MUCH GOOD OF YOU AND YOUR CLUB FROM  CLOSE  HOMIE  SEE YOU SOON NO DISREPECT  JUST ALL GOOD AND REAL  I'LL BE LOOKING ! LATER OG :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :tongue:
> *


lol See you at the Streetlow show.


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

What up, i'm Cory aka IB II Z Z II IE, or Laidbacc, i gotta rack of knicknames. I joined bout a month ago, and new to building bikes, bout to start my first project later this month (waitin for my bike and parts) I have no help up here in Maryland (i'ma solo rider) so please help a lil homie out if i gots questions :wave:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sup fool 
uve coome to the right place ther a bunch of help full peeps here 
and post pics of ur bike when u get it


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm Derek, I'm 17 and I'm from Maine........ yes, I said Maine. I'm waiting for my lowrider trike to be delivered. I can't wait to start customizing it, this will be a really fun hobby.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2005, 05:33 PM~3995852
> *lol See you at the Streetlow show.
> *


when is the streetlow show?and were?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by derekxcole_@Oct 13 2005, 08:46 PM~3997056
> *I'm Derek, I'm 17 and I'm from Maine........ yes, I said Maine. I'm waiting for my lowrider trike to be delivered.  I can't wait to start customizing it, this will be a really fun hobby.
> *


when you get it post a pic of it . :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## HolyRoller (Oct 18, 2005)

:burn: Hell0 im Dane From Ottawa Canada i have yet to make or buy a bike but thats bcuz im thinkin make it fuckin PIMPIN or buy it fuckin PIMPIN hmm i was thinkin bout makin a trike with a fuckin speakerbox on it but i dunt kno how i would do the axle  any help wit dat uh i got a frame that i saw on here sumwhere so im ganna use that uh what else o yea im new peace


----------



## HolyRoller (Oct 18, 2005)

thats the kinda frame i gots


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:wave: welcome :wave:


----------



## Bruce_Leigh (Oct 13, 2005)

G'day guys,

I'm new here, to be honest I only signed up to search for some answers but I ended up hooked. This is an amazing resource and it's obvious some of you guys are a wealth of information > thanks for sharing. I don't have too many mates who are into the bikes so its good to finally get some answers to the questions I've had. Keep up the good work guys and I'll post some picks of the stuff I've got going when they look a little less embarrassing...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

HELLO NEWBIES AND WELCOME TOO THE SITE :wave:


----------



## David G. (Oct 19, 2005)

Whats up this is David G from EL PASO ,TX ESTILO CAR & BIKE CLUB. I have 3 bikes. GOLDEN TWIST 20in full, LA Mexicana & La Sirena trikes.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

post them u that guy that moved for me to take the pic of ur rim the little cholio hahahah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by David G._@Oct 28 2005, 05:59 PM~4091270
> *Whats up this is David G  from EL PASO ,TX ESTILO CAR & BIKE CLUB. I have 3 bikes. GOLDEN TWIST 20in full, LA Mexicana & La Sirena trikes.
> *


I was in El Paso but I didnt make it to that show. I have the issue of Street Customs where your bike is in. It helped me alot cause Iwas looking for a color like that but I hadnt really seen it anywhere else. 

:wave: I hope you all make contrabutions to the site.


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

wass up my name is lil Victor


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

I own the Heartbreaker bike and soon to have a 1980 Monte CarloT Top out soon...... heres a pic of my bike and car....... :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

also my brother is in this site to, limited 83 as soon as he gets validation, this is his bike ,Lil HellRazor ,and his car 1983 limited regal...


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ (Oct 29, 2005)

HEY .. hi im new !! this forum is nice 
im from quebec , canada !!


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

WUTSUP EVERYONE.... :wave: :wave:


----------



## woodenfrog (Oct 27, 2005)

hello,im new here.im a 36 yo hippy farmer/artist in iowa.
workin on my first lowrider trike.i got great plans for sculpting it.nice to meet all of you .i enjoy this forrum...sunshine to all,sunshine and chrome
frog


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: wuz up happy halloween people ! keep it real and safe ,cause the freak are out tonite :around:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just a few minutes ago there was 35 guests, what's up with that and why don't they log on :angry: 

23 User(s) are browsing this forum (16 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: noe_from_texas, BigPoppa, silver64, LOWX732, BigTex, woodenfrog, 1998wagonhatch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt.. im da only one in this bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2006, 02:49 PM~4659915
> *ttt.. im da only one in this bitch
> *


I was just thinking about this topic the other day. There are some new people snooping around here and they havent said whats up. I was just really lazy and didnt want to look for it. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2006, 04:41 PM~4660422
> *I was just thinking about this topic the other day. There are some new people snooping around here and they havent said whats up. I was just really lazy and didnt want to look for it.  :biggrin:
> *


yea.. i neva say it until now......
but hey everybody.. im mike... aka sic713.. aka darkness.... lol.. 2 many nicknames.... but yall know who i am


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up guys

My name is Nate i am known for Professor X trike. :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

sup fuckers!........i love you guys!.......where would i be with out you..[u know like 'jarule']


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What happened to Billy?


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

whats up fellas.. I`ve just recently got into bikes. Here is my first bike. if the video dosen`t work, right click it, and click save as. just remember to delete it when you`re done.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

WOW!!!

now that is different


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Has anyone heard from Billy? And I see more new poeple down there. :biggrin:


----------



## Flaco 73 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sup guys, I'm new to L.I.L.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

welcome buddy


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

Same here.. 

Hi fellas.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## new page (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaison710_@Jan 19 2006, 08:47 PM~4662187
> *whats up fellas.. I`ve just recently got into bikes.  Here is my first bike. if the video dosen`t work,  right click it, and click save as. just remember to delete it when you`re done.
> *


whoa never seen a bag or cylinder mounted that way :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by new page_@Jan 30 2006, 03:04 AM~4732661
> *whoa never seen a bag or cylinder mounted that way :thumbsup:
> *


that's got to be the funniest screen name i've ever seen

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## LilSyco661 (Jan 30, 2006)

ey watsup im new 2 LiL names juan i was wondering y cant i edit my profile  :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

THIS IS LIL RED RIDIN HOOD.... MY FORMER PROFILE GOT BANNED.. 
...............


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

haha, why did you get banned?


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Jan 31 2006, 07:08 AM~4741281
> *THIS IS LIL RED RIDIN HOOD.... MY FORMER PROFILE GOT BANNED..
> ...............
> *


i dont think its good to let ppl know that you got banned cuz now there gonna ban u again... :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 31 2006, 06:29 PM~4742677
> *haha, why did you get banned?
> *


dunno... my posting permissions were cancelled.. :dunno:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

probably cos you're a denmark idiot


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jan 31 2006, 06:49 PM~4742804
> *i dont think its good to let ppl know that you got banned cuz now there gonna ban u again... :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


let the games begin :biggrin: :around:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 31 2006, 07:19 PM~4743007
> *probably cos you're a denmark idiot
> *


probably yea..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

There is alot of guests at this time...


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

:wave: hello jello lol


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

alot of newbs


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

30 User(s) are browsing this forum (16 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: socios b.c. prez, J4$0N, sergio187, eric ramos, regalicious, RatBoy, 4_ever_green, lil_mama4350, I-beam, 1957wolseley, AutoMini, str8clown'n, the_blackwallstree


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hi im a newbey and i like big butts and i can not lie


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

what in the gerka are you talking about 83


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u know that gerk song buy ll cool jerka


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh yeah gerka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 26 2006, 12:29 PM~4931744
> *hi im a newbey and i like big butts and i can not lie
> *


 :uh:


----------



## monsterbrick (Feb 11, 2006)

yeah im a newbie and im off to ride my ride this very moment...down at the park!

:biggrin: eat snow :cheesy:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

34 User(s) are browsing this forum (21 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: ozzylowrider, 84euroclipbrougham, low83cutty, burke2127, lalove, 51gjr, J4$0N, 91PurplePeopleEater, eric ramos, naz, Spanish_Mayan_God, LB ROLLER, monsterbrick

Alot of guests...


----------



## monsterbrick (Feb 11, 2006)

finally i get a mention......damn i was riding my lowrider all day at the park.....i told the ole lady a couple of hours......five hours later........i made it home....

fricken awsome day.....75 to eighty degrees easy......

i must have had fifty people take pics of me an my ride!! :0 

some photography class cut loose on balboa park.....plus the tourists.... :angry: damn i should charge for the photo ops


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

41 User(s) are browsing this forum (24 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: J4$0N, noe_from_texas, BayRyder, madmonte81, LOWROLLER93, deville, 91PurplePeopleEater, R.O.C, 805ferny, lowbikeon20z, lowriderwiz, monsterbrick, SIC'N'TWISTED, Juiced Parisienne, the_blackwallstree, lil deville


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 26 2006, 05:46 PM~4933536
> *41 User(s) are browsing this forum (24 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: J4$0N, noe_from_texas, BayRyder, madmonte81, LOWROLLER93, deville, 91PurplePeopleEater, R.O.C, 805ferny, lowbikeon20z, lowriderwiz, monsterbrick, SIC'N'TWISTED, Juiced Parisienne, the_blackwallstree, lil deville
> *


Who the hell are all the other people?


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2006, 08:48 PM~4933547
> *Who the hell are all the other people?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 26 2006, 06:46 PM~4933536
> *41 User(s) are browsing this forum (24 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: J4$0N, noe_from_texas, BayRyder, madmonte81, LOWROLLER93, deville, 91PurplePeopleEater, R.O.C, 805ferny, lowbikeon20z, lowriderwiz, monsterbrick, SIC'N'TWISTED, Juiced Parisienne, the_blackwallstree, lil deville
> *


it was that full at that time shit i was alseep


----------



## Gouki (Jan 23, 2006)

> 30 User(s) are browsing this forum (16 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: socios b.c. prez, J4$0N, sergio187, eric ramos, regalicious, RatBoy, 4_ever_green, lil_mama4350, I-beam, 1957wolseley, AutoMini, str8clown'n, the_blackwallstree
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

a lil late but im nelson my girls new to the bike game n i build her bike "the g SSSSSpot" comin out strong dis yrz lowrider look out....
<<NOBILITY BC RIDAZZZZZ>>


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

33 User(s) are browsing this forum (19 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Ryan K, casper805, xxtremerolla11, RatBoy, LOWX732, lowrollen64, socios b.c. prez, sergio187, lukedogg, 1957wolseley, lowriderwiz, silver64, bluepridelowride13


----------



## Gouki (Jan 23, 2006)

637 user(s) active in the past 15 minutes [Active Users] 395 guests, 229 members 13 anonymous members
BOSSHOS, 66impala, djbizz1, Purple Haze, StogiezRO90, ricndaregal, caranto, gixxa7500, cool runnings, lowridincalivato, R.O.C, ragtrey, dropped81, Gloss Hogg, biggeazy-e, 1off92, Switched-One, OURLIFE86LS, 1lowcaddy, radicalkingz, GICruiser, DEVO, rompe-cintura, rosie's85, wizard408SJHL, grand prix78, Ask Jeeves , RedDog, weatmaster, MrSilent, teach, ville83regal, gold cutt 84, latinkustoms4ever, MR1450, showtime 77, speedman, dubduece, Chicago-n, htx_jkr, different, BayRyder, jgcustomz, D Twist, jusblaze, the_blackwallstree, zero2, slo, shadowr0122, ACCESSORYFREAK, man13, rayrayswoman, ogbrkboy, Foompla, loced_out_killa, fallen, BLZNKRON1K, bonne81, 64choco, UniquesAZ, shortymack, 82d'elegance, Maverick7922, infamus, 1957wolseley, MEXICANPOISON, Davey, SIC'N'TWISTED, Skim, THE PETE-STA, BROWN, CHEVYMAMA, $Rollin Rich$ 82, Mrpiercings, MonteMan, SOLOW78, birdman8485, 63 ridah, SLAMNFX, big pimpin, photoshop poser, MAYHEM, 1 Bad 71, BARRIO'S 1ST LADY, WGCMIKE, shrekinacutty, josie_p, Psta, BLACK MAGIC CUTTY, 2six3's, Mizz_Diabla, Dominance CC, lil_loca, LENEXALOWRIDERZ, Dog Leggin Lincoln, 63dreamSS, TrainingDay34, MobbStyle66, Immortal Cutty, low83cutty, smoothhoneypot, 64_EC_STYLE, JBhydros, Final Fantacy L.A., thehailife, VIEJITOS.SV, MIVLIFE, lipe328, Belgian-hopper, 81'Coupe deville, 41chev, Regal'87, D-Cheese, MRA, sergio187, orange 83, Jason2153, midwestrida750, QUEEN OF LOWRIDING, L.A. FINEST CC, dannysnty, NIX CUSTOMS, phatz, OneStopImpalaShop, StrongIVLife, Mr.Ortiz, yescadog, LD0GG, True Blue187, pigidlypat, BigBodyBucket, DOUBLE-V BABY, kustombuilder, Mrchevymonte, bigdaddys63, maymayloc, 360 LOW VIDEOS, BigPoppaPump, Nasty84, wayne64ss, CITY-OF-SHARKS, Juiced Parisienne, lscrider, snl47, Badass94Cad, GrandPrixOnThree, cre8nhavoc, Mark., crenshaw magraw, vago915, matdogg, mikew3605, LowLifeBiker, Next_Level, SD*ANGELA*CALI, LeZzZz_Go, El raider, Vayzfinest, Frontwalker, Judas Is Rising, lil shawn, sdimpala64, Coast One, BOBO, rd62rdstr, 3wishz, silver64, JUICEDLUDE, loud1500, 61CADDY, funkrebels, 78 Landau, HIT EM UP, houtex64, [email protected], SHADOW714, Ashleigh, Need$forCaddy, Grimmis, BLVDzilLesT23, nocaddydaddy, socios b.c. prez, lawgirl, DownHomeCustoms, 53BOMBA, MR.61, 79caddyman, OrangeCounty58, skysthelimit, BigBoi 1, SwitchAddicted, lor1der, Google.com , Flashlight_Deville, Big Rich, ferns213, bIgCfromdabIgM, NaptownSwangin, scla90044, betoscustoms, 925rider, Chris, pdubzz, solo20, bbar64, PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S, 95ltc, mista_gonzo, bigb, Semper Fi Hustla, Jaime-ViejitosNM, 408sjsharkin, SICBSTRD, slamed87lincoln, guumba, ty 70 impala, 78Linc, wally dogg, Jay Shu, VAN-MIZZLE, joebomber52, devillepimpin, larrylegend, Ulysses 2, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, JOHNNY BRAVO1, emo, bckbmpr84, Lwrdr83lds, nationwidej, Big Body


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gouki_@Feb 28 2006, 02:29 PM~4947042
> *637 user(s) active in the past 15 minutes    [Active Users]  395 guests, 229 members 13 anonymous members
> BOSSHOS, 66impala, djbizz1, Purple Haze, StogiezRO90, ricndaregal, caranto, gixxa7500, cool runnings, lowridincalivato, R.O.C, ragtrey, dropped81, Gloss Hogg, biggeazy-e, 1off92, Switched-One, OURLIFE86LS, 1lowcaddy, radicalkingz, GICruiser, DEVO, rompe-cintura, rosie's85, wizard408SJHL, grand prix78, Ask Jeeves , RedDog, weatmaster, MrSilent, teach, ville83regal, gold cutt 84, latinkustoms4ever, MR1450, showtime 77, speedman, dubduece, Chicago-n, htx_jkr, different, BayRyder, jgcustomz, D Twist, jusblaze, the_blackwallstree, zero2, slo, shadowr0122, ACCESSORYFREAK, man13, rayrayswoman, ogbrkboy, Foompla, loced_out_killa, fallen, BLZNKRON1K, bonne81, 64choco, UniquesAZ, shortymack, 82d'elegance, Maverick7922, infamus, 1957wolseley, MEXICANPOISON, Davey, SIC'N'TWISTED, Skim, THE PETE-STA, BROWN, CHEVYMAMA, $Rollin Rich$ 82, Mrpiercings, MonteMan, SOLOW78, birdman8485, 63 ridah, SLAMNFX, big pimpin, photoshop poser, MAYHEM, 1 Bad 71, BARRIO'S 1ST LADY, WGCMIKE, shrekinacutty, josie_p, Psta, BLACK MAGIC CUTTY, 2six3's, Mizz_Diabla, Dominance CC, lil_loca, LENEXALOWRIDERZ, Dog Leggin Lincoln, 63dreamSS, TrainingDay34, MobbStyle66, Immortal Cutty, low83cutty, smoothhoneypot, 64_EC_STYLE, JBhydros, Final Fantacy L.A., thehailife, VIEJITOS.SV, MIVLIFE, lipe328, Belgian-hopper, 81'Coupe deville, 41chev, Regal'87, D-Cheese, MRA, sergio187, orange 83, Jason2153, midwestrida750, QUEEN OF LOWRIDING, L.A. FINEST CC, dannysnty, NIX CUSTOMS, phatz, OneStopImpalaShop, StrongIVLife, Mr.Ortiz, yescadog, LD0GG, True Blue187, pigidlypat, BigBodyBucket, DOUBLE-V BABY, kustombuilder, Mrchevymonte, bigdaddys63, maymayloc, 360 LOW VIDEOS, BigPoppaPump, Nasty84, wayne64ss, CITY-OF-SHARKS, Juiced Parisienne, lscrider, snl47, Badass94Cad, GrandPrixOnThree, cre8nhavoc, Mark., crenshaw magraw, vago915, matdogg, mikew3605, LowLifeBiker, Next_Level, SD*ANGELA*CALI, LeZzZz_Go, El raider, Vayzfinest, Frontwalker, Judas Is Rising, lil shawn, sdimpala64, Coast One, BOBO, rd62rdstr, 3wishz, silver64, JUICEDLUDE, loud1500, 61CADDY, funkrebels, 78 Landau, HIT EM UP, houtex64, [email protected], SHADOW714, Ashleigh, Need$forCaddy, Grimmis, BLVDzilLesT23, nocaddydaddy, socios b.c. prez, lawgirl, DownHomeCustoms, 53BOMBA, MR.61, 79caddyman, OrangeCounty58, skysthelimit, BigBoi 1, SwitchAddicted, lor1der, Google.com , Flashlight_Deville, Big Rich, ferns213, bIgCfromdabIgM, NaptownSwangin, scla90044, betoscustoms, 925rider, Chris, pdubzz, solo20, bbar64, PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S, 95ltc, mista_gonzo, bigb, Semper Fi Hustla, Jaime-ViejitosNM, 408sjsharkin, SICBSTRD, slamed87lincoln, guumba, ty 70 impala, 78Linc, wally dogg, Jay Shu, VAN-MIZZLE, joebomber52, devillepimpin, larrylegend, Ulysses 2, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, JOHNNY BRAVO1, emo, bckbmpr84, Lwrdr83lds, nationwidej, Big Body
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone Else?

19 User(s) are browsing this forum (11 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: socios b.c. prez, jonathant, TWISM, JUSTDEEZ, J4$0N, Hermanos of Peace, AutoMini, lowriderwiz


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 7 2006, 06:46 PM~4997366
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 7 2006, 06:51 PM~4997414
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HOWS IT GOING MAN


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gizmo1, 66 schwinn

KINDA


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 7 2006, 06:55 PM~4997449
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: gizmo1, 66 schwinn
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

UMM YA ABOUT THAT...


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 7 2006, 06:59 PM~4997477
> *UMM YA ABOUT THAT...
> *


ABOUT WHAT


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 7 2006, 08:00 PM~4997490
> *ABOUT WHAT
> *


DONT KNOW IM JUST POSTING SHIT JUST LIKE YOU ARE...


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

IM NOT NEW TO THE SITE I JUST REGISTERED


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

mmmk buddy so wat up fool post your bike


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

so wat up fool post your bike


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 7 2006, 07:11 PM~4997536
> *so wat up fool post your bike
> *


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

nice bike homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 7 2006, 06:16 PM~4997558
> *
> *


How old is that picture?


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 7 2006, 07:17 PM~4997577
> *nice bike homie
> *


POST YOURS FOOL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 7 2006, 07:16 PM~4997558
> *
> *


SUP LOCO HOW HAVE YOU BEEN


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 7 2006, 08:18 PM~4997583
> *POST YOURS FOOL
> *


hold up homie lemme get pics I got alot of bikes and under construction bikes


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 7 2006, 07:20 PM~4997598
> *hold up homie lemme get pics I got alot of bikes and under construction bikes
> *


ANY EVER MAKE THE MAG


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 7 2006, 08:22 PM~4997631
> *ANY EVER MAKE THE MAG
> *


nope never had 1 nice enough and never been to a show but heres a few pics ill get a few more of the rest in a sec


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 7 2006, 07:19 PM~4997595
> *SUP LOCO HOW HAVE YOU BEEN
> *


COOL DANNY HOWS THE NEW BIKE COMING ALONG


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 7 2006, 07:25 PM~4997659
> *COOL DANNY HOWS THE NEW BIKE COMING ALONG
> *


IT COMING ALONG FINE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 7 2006, 07:36 PM~4997726
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

I still got more just gota get pics maybe tomarrow.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 7 2006, 07:36 PM~4997726
> *:0
> *


WHOS THAT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

roc is gerking off to it :0 :0


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

ya who was it no whole body shots lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 7 2006, 07:42 PM~4997775
> *roc is gerking off to it  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the misterious lady


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

47 User(s) are browsing this forum (32 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: madmonte81, 51gjr, Artistic3, gizmo1, K LoLo, *SEEZER*, eric ramos, low83cutty, CYKO, rrwayne, jonathant, PurpleLicious, Billy, SIC'N'TWISTED, JEN IN PHX


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice bike 66 schwinn :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

34 User(s) are browsing this forum (20 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: socios b.c. prez, AutoMini, Joe_Anthony, the_blackwallstree, low83cutty, MrSilent, casper805, gonzalj, gizmo1, 1957wolseley, wet-n-wild, eric ramos, PHXKSTM


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Okay my turn! Im Darren W. from Louisville KY, sportin a '63 schwinn krate radical named excalibur (im not a copycat, my bikes been around since 1995!) Ill get pics up this weekend.


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Mar 7 2006, 09:00 PM~4998222
> *nice bike 66 schwinn :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 9 2006, 05:09 PM~5011468
> *Okay my turn!  Im Darren W. from Louisville KY,  sportin a '63 schwinn krate radical named excalibur (im not a copycat, my bikes been around since 1995!) Ill get pics up this weekend.
> *


aint it the blue three wheeler or no


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

38 User(s) are browsing this forum (21 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: 66wita6, madmonte81, lil_mama4350, EL CAPRICE RIDA, Judas Is Rising, AutoMini, casper805, cashmoneyspeed, RockBottom78, sergio187, jonathant, gizmo1, highridah, aftershock_818, sic713, jcd, LOWX732


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

Been off the forum for a while but just started coming back on. Got a couple frames sitting around I want to build up.

My bike,


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Not new to layitlow but new to the bike section

Gonna be starting on a buildup once i get the money to start my project .. Already took it appart


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

22 User(s) are browsing this forum (20 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lil deville, wazza213


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

39 User(s) are browsing this forum (26 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: socios b.c. prez, casper805, the_blackwallstree, lowbikeon20z, LOWX732, madmonte81, low83cutty, 51gjr, lowrollen64, djbizz1, lowriderwiz, sic713, chamuco61


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

43 User(s) are browsing this forum (27 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: madmonte81, Phil'o boi, eric ramos, low83cutty, SIKASS84, rocawearlowrider, CUTLESSSWANGIN, low ben, tonofspokes, Judas Is Rising, KaDa, monsterbrick, D Twist, jonathant, FINESTKREATIONS53


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WTF?

21 User(s) are browsing this forum (20 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: socios b.c. prez


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

what up peeps some of you may know my name as kevin some might know it as felon from over here in detroit mi...either way im new to the site buit not new to lowridin... hit me up


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

Whats up guys im not new to the site but i am a new member


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

:wave: Hi, man it's good to be back! I'm from H-Town!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: welcome :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks like things are getting better :cheesy:


36 User(s) are browsing this forum (18 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: AutoMini, noe_from_texas, royaltouchballa, show-bound, KREWL-TEE-2003, excalibur, bluepridelowride13, LOWRIDING 805 JR, adib_repteis, Ryan K, Clown confution, DRHARRIE, low83cutty, LOWROLLER93, TonyO, BayRyder, lowbikeon20z, Munchie


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

to the very top for the new people


----------



## geniuz (Mar 24, 2006)

Name : Anders
Location : Oslo, Norway
Occupation : Bicycle mechanic

Bikes :


















and a few more in the basement... 

I think im the only lowrider in Oslo... keep up the good work..


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

wassup oslo :thumbsup:


----------



## geniuz (Mar 24, 2006)

building bikes.. hehe


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup newbies? :wave:


All I can say is roll with the punches and don't take things too seriously on here :roflmao:


----------



## geniuz (Mar 24, 2006)

8 post per day, 4 years runnin seems kinda serious. Or what Tonyo ? 
:tongue:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by geniuz_@May 31 2006, 11:24 PM~5527150
> *8 post per day, 4 years runnin seems kinda serious. Or what Tonyo ?
> :tongue:
> *


That's just the average. I whored in some topics to get my post count up. I spent a year away from LIL because I got tired of all the BS up in here.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 31 2006, 12:34 PM~5527216
> *I spent a year away from LIL because I got tired of all the BS up in here.
> *


Wasnt it cause your job blocked it from your computer?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2006, 11:48 PM~5527309
> *Wasnt it cause your job blocked it from your computer?
> *


THat too but I could have used it from home. All last year I barely got on here once in a while but I think it was 2003 or 2004 when I boycotted LIL cuz of all the drama.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Drama :thumbsdown:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: HI NEW PEOPLE :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

30 User(s) are browsing this forum (19 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: REC, socios b.c. prez, LOWX732, TwistedRide666, cadillac_pimpin, lil_guy, LowRider_69, eric ramos, scorpio5765


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2006, 08:45 PM~5791546
> *30 User(s) are browsing this forum (19 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)9 Members: REC, socios b.c. prez, LOWX732, TwistedRide666, cadillac_pimpin, lil_guy, LowRider_69, eric ramos, scorpio5765
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Man Ive been in to lowriders since I was about 14 and Barely found out abou all these forums and SH!t about to weeks ago so I guess Im new


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 17 2006, 11:47 PM~5792555
> *Man Ive been in to lowriders since I was about 14 and Barely found out abou all these forums and SH!t about to weeks ago so I guess Im new
> *


 :wave: welcome :wave: where u from????


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i see a newbie, Prolifik, welcome to layitlow.com


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i guess im new, i only posted a few times in here


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im a TEXAS BOI who loves da lowrider image


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what part of texas?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Fort Worth TEXAS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool, i live down in the rio grande valley, by mcallen


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I love my city


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's cool, i've been to dallas, but not fort worth


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I read alot of yalls forums, and it seem that yall are very advanced in the lowrider game 
ive had all of my frames for a while now and am barely finishing what i started


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i actually had my first bike at 15 years old. i had it for a few years then got rid of it and was out of the game for about 3-4 years. then i got another one and have had that one for a little over years now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I was given my first one frome my older brother when i was 14 .it was stolen. bought my 1st one for 5 dollars


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey im bein a member for about 2weeks im 14 ive built a girls bike and halfway thorugh a bratz frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Jul 23 2006, 12:55 AM~5825298
> * hey im bein a member for about 2weeks im 14 ive built a girls bike and halfway thorugh a bratz frame
> *



cool, do you have any pics?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

not new but havent been in the bikes for awhile ill post up pics of my project if i remember its tanked and raked its pretty much done i just got to get bearings and a different seat post


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

any new peeps out there?


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

i cant believe i just said "peeps" what the fuck.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

10 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

17 User(s) are browsing this forum (14 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lalove, socios b.c. prez


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

11 User(s) are browsing this forum (10 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Billy
:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Who are all these guests?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Billy, lalove, socios b.c. prez, noe_from_texas, jaison710 


no guest :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Billy, McHam, socios b.c. prez
:uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hello guests you guys should join :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

12 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ru$$, tonofspokes


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

this topic a year old :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mackinoz_@Aug 3 2006, 05:56 AM~5894292
> *this topic a year old :0
> *


happy birthday to the "hi new people topic"

:roflmao:


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

Whoo! I'm new! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## individuals9496 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://www.yourpichut.com/files/156/Picture%2<a href="http://www.yourpichut.com/public/pview/2015/rtyui.jpg">
[img]http://www.yourpichut.com/public/thumb_44d25ea443933869485333.jpg
</a>
<a href="http://www.yourpichut.com/public/pview/2016/Picture%20017.jpg">

</a>
0020_thumb.jpg[/img] 
here is some pics of my bike


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

Dude, you're bike looks like a bunch of text and shit.


----------



## Guero 805 Cali (Jul 26, 2006)

hey im in 805 cali .sup everybody! Ill post my bike pics later


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

32 User(s) are browsing this forum (19 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: LuxuriouSMontreaL, socios b.c. prez, stokerbater, HD Lowrider, juangotti, Billy, R.O.C, DRUID, Payo421, adib_repteis, deville, Beeskie


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2006, 10:34 PM~5910716
> *32 User(s) are browsing this forum (19 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: LuxuriouSMontreaL, socios b.c. prez, stokerbater, HD Lowrider, juangotti, Billy, R.O.C, DRUID, Payo421, adib_repteis, deville, Beeskie
> *


whos this sneeky guy ?


----------



## Pork-Chop$ (Jul 15, 2006)

what it do do!


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

A few months old now, but definitely still a newbie, que no?

:biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pork-Chop$_@Aug 6 2006, 10:49 PM~5915771
> *what it do do!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

17 User(s) are browsing this forum (12 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: socios b.c. prez, katalina, lekyrr, casper805, fool

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 02:16 AM~5956710
> *17 User(s) are browsing this forum (12 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: socios b.c. prez, katalina, lekyrr, casper805, fool
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

22 User(s) are browsing this forum (19 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: socios b.c. prez, ccarriii, unique27

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hi guys im a newbie.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ur a whore wat u is lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 7 2006, 11:04 AM~6324315
> *ur a whore wat u is lol
> *


yup.  :cheesy:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

:wave: hey i just noticed they added these smileys..lol

hno: :


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 8 2006, 05:22 AM~6324373
> *yup.   :cheesy:
> *


lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

wow thats a weird smiley lol


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey
Im new to this whole bike thing. im wanting to build one right now but im haveing trouble finding a frame i like...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

12 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: socios b.c. prez, juangotti, 10-dubb, Dragula, lowforlife, Ryan K

:wave:


----------



## lil Teto (Aug 19, 2007)

hey im new here and i havent had a lowrider in all ma life (14yrs)
since i live in kansas there isnt a lot of people into that 
but i want to start on one in a couple of months any suggestions?


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

im new im buildin'a bike as well


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil Teto_@Aug 24 2007, 10:29 PM~8636449
> *hey im new here and i havent had a lowrider in all ma life (14yrs)
> since i live in kansas there isnt a lot of people into that
> but i want to start on one in a couple of months any suggestions?
> *


well depending on what you want to do .. cruise it , cruise it and show it , show it , dump loads of money on a show bike .... its up to you ! 

first step if it has not been done yet ! get a frame any of youre choice a old school bmx frame , lowrider style frame , or the good old schwinn frame ...

then decide from there 

oohh and welcome to layitlow.com


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Aug 24 2007, 10:35 PM~8636477
> *im new im buildin'a bike as well
> *


welcome also looks like youve been in the model section lol ! but if you have a bike post pics


----------



## lil Teto (Aug 19, 2007)

thanx
i might be getting a schwinn frame from my uncle next week 
but i wanted to know if its hard to build it. like add the parts and stuff?
and where can i get my acsessories from?
y de nuevo thanx!


----------



## lil Teto (Aug 19, 2007)

and i just want to cruise it


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil Teto_@Aug 24 2007, 10:43 PM~8636522
> *thanx
> i might be getting a schwinn frame from my uncle next week
> but i wanted to know if its hard to build it. like add the parts and stuff?
> ...


well if you want to just cruise i say buy used parts so that way you can see if you want to get in to it by spending a whole lotta cash on parts you can ask on here if anybody has used parts for sale or check ebay for cheap parts but if you just want to spend cash go with in no order downlowkustoms which is on here or bonecollector check it out


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

im a new member too,
but not to lowriding...


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

im from romans bike club
and my name is javier


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am sanjo_nena408
dont let the name mislead you, i live in Hayward. im 17 anddddddddddd just roll around layitlow 
oh, my bikes berly gunna get painted till maybe (hoping..) septemberish.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPPIN ROMANS_@Aug 24 2007, 10:54 PM~8636891
> *im a new member too,
> but  not to lowriding...
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was looking for this topic the other day. :biggrin: Whats up new people. :wave:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

not new but i would like to say hi my name is louie


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

IM NEW TOO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: noe_from_texas, socios b.c. prez
:wave: :wave:
:wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

wus goin own yall? ima newbie from THA GREAT STATE OF TEXAS holdin it dawn for Dallas and Exclusive b.c. and c.c. im workin on two bikes "screw head" and "a taste of texas" knomsayin?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 25 2007, 09:25 AM~8638264
> *wus goin own yall? ima newbie from THA GREAT STATE OF TEXAS holdin it dawn for Dallas and Exclusive b.c. and c.c.  im workin on two bikes "screw head" and "a taste of texas"  knomsayin?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

wats up sic713
hows your new bike doin??


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 26 2007, 02:25 AM~8638264
> *wus goin own yall? ima newbie from THA GREAT STATE OF TEXAS holdin it dawn for Dallas and Exclusive b.c. and c.c.  im workin on two bikes "screw head" and "a taste of texas"  knomsayin?
> *



post up some pics of both bikes


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

wut up, i'm new too just want to say that this site is pretty chill !!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chavez.elc69_@Aug 30 2007, 08:02 PM~8682433
> *wut up, i'm new too just want to say that this site is pretty chill !!!
> *


Hi I'm new to this I was just wondering where I can get some custom parts for my bike thanks :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPPIN ROMANS+Aug 25 2007, 05:12 PM~8640450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol your retarded..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2007, 10:01 PM~8683312
> *whats up.. new bike is coming along pretty good.. peep the destruction topic..
> 
> lol your retarded..
> *


thanks got bord :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WUZ UP NEW PEOPLE LMFAO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 30 2007, 10:05 PM~8683355
> *thanks got bord :biggrin:
> *


same here.. im just postin pics bein a whore.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump for new people


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

2 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: AMB1800

damm its dead when i come on here in the morning


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 18 2006, 01:47 AM~5792555
> *Man Ive been in to lowriders since I was about 14 and Barely found out abou all these forums and Sh!t about to weeks ago so I guess Im new
> *


ahhahahahaha this foolio. the newbie


----------



## MrMarcu$ (Mar 22, 2008)

IM NEW : WHAT IT DO YALL ; IM REPEN DAT (716)BUFFALO aka B-LOW-RIDERZ -YALL COME HOLLA @ CHA BOY IM YALL SHOW ME SOME LOVE ON HERE!!


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrMarcu$_@Apr 14 2008, 11:07 AM~10411116
> *IM NEW   : WHAT IT DO YALL ; IM REPEN DAT (716)BUFFALO  aka  B-LOW-RIDERZ -YALL COME HOLLA @ CHA BOY IM  YALL SHOW ME SOME LOVE ON HERE!!
> *


what part of ruff buff are you from?.....


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 28 2008, 01:05 AM~10274677
> *bump for new people
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

13 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: socios b.c. prez, ghost-rider, brownlife1904, juangotti, BIG_GUERO, SAC_TOWN, Six-o-two, kiki, noe_from_texas, LEGIONSofTEXAS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2008, 09:31 PM~10470253
> *13 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: socios b.c. prez, ghost-rider, brownlife1904, juangotti, BIG_GUERO, SAC_TOWN, Six-o-two, kiki, noe_from_texas, LEGIONSofTEXAS
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2008, 07:31 PM~10470253
> *13 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: socios b.c. prez, ghost-rider, brownlife1904, juangotti, BIG_GUERO, SAC_TOWN, Six-o-two, kiki, noe_from_texas, LEGIONSofTEXAS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey i'm in there too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 21 2008, 07:44 PM~10470409
> *hey i'm in there too
> *


 :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey amigo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 21 2008, 07:49 PM~10470468
> *hey amigo
> *


hows it going?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm alright, got tonight and tomorrow off, gonna start working on my lil chik frame tomorrow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 21 2008, 07:53 PM~10470520
> *i'm alright, got tonight and tomorrow off, gonna start working on my lil chik frame tomorrow
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, gonna try to finish it up for a show next month, just gonna switch my parts and give it a good backyard paint job, lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

now that's a lot of clowns right there 

26 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
20 Members: noe_from_texas, SantaBruta805, SAC_TOWN, SA ROLLERZ, WestTxFinest, schwinn1964, ripsta85, TearsofaClownII, 2Tujunga3, Mr.NoLimit, rubenlow59, schwinn1966, TUM TUM, jonny b, MrMarcu$, chavez.elc69, eric ramos, the poor boys, socios b.c. prez, juangotti


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 21 2008, 07:57 PM~10470566
> *yeah, gonna try to finish it up for a show next month, just gonna switch my parts and give it a good backyard paint job, lol
> *


Doesnt Exclusive B.C. have a painter?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, but i don't plan on leaving it like that for long that's why


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

19 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: SAC_TOWN, SA ROLLERZ, mini_impressions, sanjosecustomz, lesstime, harvrok, NellyNell, mitchell26, shiv t chef, socios b.c. prez, BABOSO HYDROS, TonyO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

16 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: socios b.c. prez, the poor boys, not.my.mans.caddy, *Windex*, adib_repteis, bad news, Raguness, chris23, recklesslifestyles, SAC_TOWN, LouDogg, LocoSoCal, FunkytownRoller, 7UP_BIKE

Blast from the past.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 22 2005, 10:48 PM~3673809
> *:wave:
> 
> hi, i'm new :biggrin:
> *


and ugly.


----------



## MrMarcu$ (Mar 22, 2008)

MA BAD (BONES) WE FROM DA EAST SIDE OF RUFF-BUFF BUT GOT A LOT OF HOMIES ON THE WEST DAT WE RIDE WIT - DAS DAT 716 LOVE ! :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

12 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: socios b.c. prez, AZ WAR CHIEF, MR.559, miburrito, ericg, betosbomb


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 23 2005, 12:48 AM~3673809
> *:wave:
> 
> hi, i'm new :biggrin:
> *


dont u have a bike :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

hi new folks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

WHATS UP... IM ALSO NEW 2 THIS SHIT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 29 2008, 08:18 PM~10766524
> *WHATS UP... IM ALSO NEW 2 THIS SHIT
> *


This is my homie Carlos. Some of you guys might remember his bike. :biggrin:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 29 2008, 07:18 PM~10766524
> *WHATS UP... IM ALSO NEW 2 THIS SHIT
> *


Welcome to the Club from Layitlow


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

THANKS BRO... STILL CONFUSED OF HOW 2 DO SOME STUFF IN HERE BUT ILL GET IT... NICE FRAME U HAVE THERE...


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

17 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: alexs70schwinn, socios b.c. prez, FunkytownRoller, 73monte, Unkn0wn22, rayray73, mchittinswitches, SAC_TOWN, the poor boys, betosbomb, MR.559, jespinoza1930, ShotCallers O.C., LowRider_69


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

10 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: socios b.c. prez, 73monte, CERTIFIED TROUBLE, LIL PHX, conejoz, Braulio805, juangotti, schwinn1966


----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

Hello


----------



## ccboxer13 (Jun 4, 2008)

wassup homie im a new member and i dont know much about this forum shit but if you could school me on how this shit really works than ill add my 2 cents every chance i get.


----------



## ccboxer13 (Jun 4, 2008)

wassup homie im a new member and i dont know much about this forum shit but if you could school me on how this shit really works than ill add my 2 cents every chance i get.


----------



## ccboxer13 (Jun 4, 2008)

wassup homie im a new member and i dont know much about this forum shit but if you could school me on how this shit really works than ill add my 2 cents every chance i get.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccboxer13_@Jun 4 2008, 12:09 AM~10794379
> *wassup homie im a new member and i dont know much about this forum shit but if you could school me on how this shit really works than ill add my 2 cents every chance i get.
> *


the best thing to do is try to be cool with everyone but at the same time be real with what ever you feel and people will be cool with you


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unkn0wn22+Jun 3 2008, 09:36 PM~10793233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you want to know? Where you guys from? any pics of your bike or anything like that?


----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

I'm slowly picking up on things, I'm from IL and I'm looking for a decently priced trike! I'm not made of money like some of you :biggrin:


----------

